# venison/sandhill crane dirty rice



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

trying to find different ways to use up my freezer meat. made a venison tenderloin. venison heart, venison andoui and sandhill crane leg dirty rice. boiled the meat(except the sausage) for about 45 min, then let it cool and cut it into 3/8-1/2" pieces. also cut the sausage the same way and mixes em all together. browned the meat in bacon grease and butter, then added a cajun trinity and cooked till onions were soft. added 4 cups of the broth and 2 cups uncooked rice. let it simmer for 20 min. put a cover on the pot and cooked in oven for 30 min. i added paprika, salt, pepper, old bay and tabasco before putting in oven. came out very good with a sort of liver taste that i like. ate it as is last night, but tonight i ate it on buttered saltines with a drop or two of La red. i'm done.

Attached Files


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Awesome!! I’ve never been able to eat any Sandhills, definitely on my list


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't know how i missed this four days ago but i'm glad i found it. this looks like something i want to try. i've still got deer liver, heart, and kidney in the freezer and was going to make boudin but i think i will try this.
btw: a good, quick dirty rice recipe, add souse meat to cooked rice. let the souse melt and mix thoroughly. 
jack


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Where did you kill the sand hill cranes? Seen a bunch a few weeks ago in South Georgia on their return migration. Other than South Florida, I have never seen them.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'm too old and soft to hunt them anymore, but have a nephew that's a waterfowl freak. he gives me the legs of all the cranes he kills here in Texas. i guess you reap what you sow,. 40-50 yrs ago i did the same thing with his grandfather.


----------

